# Soap Scent Review Board



## Butterscotch (May 27, 2009)

I saw them recommended here, and I signed up but haven't gotten a response in two weeks.   I have sent them an email asking about my approval, but I thought I'd ask here and see if anybody else had a long wait? I'm just hoping they are backed up and I'm not denied.    

I'm going to buy my first batch of scents, and I want to make doubly sure I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## artisan soaps (May 31, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

You could shoot her another email, they do get caught in the spam folder from time to time .

Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jun 11, 2009)

go to scent forum? theres no waiting, i like it..


----------



## Stephnmason (Jun 22, 2009)

Can someone post the website and/or how to register for SoapScent Review Board?  
Thanks!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 22, 2009)

..


----------



## TessC (Jun 22, 2009)

It's well worth every minute of the wait, in my opinion. There is an absolute ton of information there, and I have been saved from who knows how many run-ins with ill-behaved fragrance oils.


----------

